# Trading computer setups



## jono1887

What systems are you guys using to trade, custom built or straight out of harvey norman? : Post your computer specs, what screens you use (size and number of screens), what you normally have on each screen, internet connections (anyone have more than 1 for emergencies?), and anything else related to your trading systems...

*post pics!!*


----------



## Mr J

Custom built, because buying pre-built is a rip-off. 

c2d 8400.
9600GT.
2 gig ram.
2x 22" 1680x1050 monitors.
ADSL2 internet.

Mid-range system, but it's still overkill for trading. About $1000 a year ago, minus the monitors.

At some point I'll get around to getting a laptop + mobile broadband for a backup.


----------



## cutz

Hi Jono,

I've got an iMac with a 22" second monitor attached to it, purely for running iress and TWS.

A laptop for ASF/email/spreadsheets and backup.

This thread may also be of interest.https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6332&highlight=computer+setups


EDIT>> Sorry you were after specs, dunno but it works well.


----------



## The_Bman

If you don't have two alternate ISPs, your HDD should be big enough to mirror ASF in case you go offline and need a fix.


----------



## waza1960

Agree with Mr J custom built is the only way to go my setup as follows: 3/ Benq T 2200hd  22" screens, 2/ Nvidia 9600GT Video Cards ,4gig ram,AMD Dual Core processor,3 hard drives: Samsung 750g,WD 250gig and WD150 gig,running Vista business


----------



## johnnyg

I just recently built a newer Desktop PC for myself.

AMD Phenom II 720 Triple Core CPU 2.8Ghz – $220
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H – $208
Kingston DDR2 4G(2x2G)PC8500 1066Mhz HyperX(KHX8500D2K2/4G) -$95
Seagate 500GB 7200rpm SATAII – $87
SAM-OTS-12845- SAMSUNG BLACK SATA 22X DVD-RW DUAL LAYER & SW OEM PACK – $35
Coolermaster Elite 331 - $52
Coolermaster 550W PSU - $85

Total came to $781. Extremely quick with the ability to OC the 720 to 3.2ghz on stock Voltage + cooling.


----------



## waza1960

johnnyg who did you buy your components from?


----------



## johnnyg

IT Sky in Tempe Sydney Waza.


----------



## Dowdy

quad core 6600
4gb ram
512mb graphics card
500gb hard drive
22'' monitor


Built for gaming


----------



## CanOz

Gotta 3 yr old Dell Dimension E520 with a dual core CPU at 2.8 GHz and 2.5GB of Ram. A rather minuscule 80 GB hard drive and a 250 GB portable.

2 x Display adapters 
1.) Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE
2.) Mobility Radeon 9200

4 Screens:
2 x 19" FP 
1 x 22" Wide
1 x 19" Wide

Got an HP Printer and a pair of Lenovo speakers...and that's it for the home sys.

CanOz


----------



## Mr J

johnnyg said:


> I just recently built a newer Desktop PC for myself.




Missing a video card there?


----------



## johnnyg

I am Mr J, but for my use (non gaming) the motherboard has Integrated ATI Radeon HD3300 graphics so that does the job fine.


----------



## jono1887

does productivity actually increase with the number of monitors you have?


----------



## Largesse

jono1887 said:


> does productivity actually increase with the number of monitors you have?




no, but e-ppendage size does


----------



## jono1887

Largesse said:


> no, but e-ppendage size does




huh


----------



## ojm

jono1887 said:


> huh




I think he is trying to correspond the amount and size of your screen setup compared to the size of your privates.

Anyway, I had one 17" LCD and was quite happy with that, until I saw 17" LCDs on sale 500m down the road at work for $50 each (second hand) which were the exact same as my current LCD. 

So now I have two 17" LCDs side by side. Generally, on the left, I have my Mozilla (browser) open, and on the right, charting software or PDF files. Is quite good not having to alt-tab as much.


----------



## Aussiest

jono1887 said:


> does productivity actually increase with the number of monitors you have?




I'm not sure whether productivity increases with more screens, but efficiency definately does! For example, you can have your order screen open on one, and your charts on the other. 

How could this not improve efficiency?

I envy all those with 3 screens 

Ah, if only!  

PS. For day trading, i am guessing that you'd need at least 3 screens


----------



## jono1887

ojm said:


> I think he is trying to correspond the amount and size of your screen setup compared to the size of your privates.
> 
> Anyway, I had one 17" LCD and was quite happy with that, until I saw 17" LCDs on sale 500m down the road at work for $50 each (second hand) which were the exact same as my current LCD.
> 
> So now I have two 17" LCDs side by side. Generally, on the left, I have my Mozilla (browser) open, and on the right, charting software or PDF files. Is quite good not having to alt-tab as much.




Oh, where do you get 17" LCD's for that much?? i would get a few for that price... im currently using a single 22" WS


----------



## cutz

jono1887 said:


> does productivity actually increase with the number of monitors you have?




No, 

And it won't make you a better trader, although you may mislead yourself into thinking so.

In my case it's a matter of convenience, iress on one, TWS option chains on the other and spreadsheet on the other, hasn't really improved my profitability just more convenient, as someone else mentioned it cuts down on Alt tabbing.


----------



## ojm

jono1887 said:


> Oh, where do you get 17" LCD's for that much?? i would get a few for that price... im currently using a single 22" WS




Found on eBay from a company that used to lease the LCDs out. I bought three. My mate got the other two. Bargain. As soon as I saw on eBay, bought 3 Buy It Now out of the 9 avail.


----------



## Largesse

you can get lovely 22" BenQ LCD's for about 235 bucks.

rated 5 star in most PC magazines in terms of value for money.

i have 2.


----------



## inenigma

HP Pavilion out of the box.
4 gig ram 
22" ws


----------



## nulla nulla

A lenovo 19" Widescreen side by side with a Benq 24". The lenovo for graphs, spreadsheets, emails and report lookups and the Benq for CommsecIress continuous live feed during trading hours. Also an IBM all-in-one Netvista 17" for day to day work and chat site access. Both Computer steups running windows xp-service pack3 with IE7. No hickups, freeze outs or unnecessary downtime.


----------



## Mr J

jono1887 said:


> does productivity actually increase with the number of monitors you have?




It can do. I don't spend the day staring at the SPI, so having it open on its own monitor allows movement to capture my attention, as well as allowing me to occasionally glance at it with ease.

Also consider people who trade many stocks/instruments and need dozens of charts open.


----------



## saiter

AMD Athlon64 3200+
1GB DDR
250GB HDD
ATI x600
17" LG monitor that keeps on flickering and as of last week, has knuckle marks in the centre of the screen

PC is 4 years old and still holding up nicely


----------



## AbundantIncome

*Computer Setup*

I have like 4 gig RAM, with plenty of hard disk space. I use IB trader with the FXtrader on plus 2 MT4. I am wondering if I am stretching it ?

I tend to not be able to get to the software or right click in MT4 to get a quick response. So, I am really wondering I find it hard to operate in MT4 sometimes. It takes awhile to do some operation. Is this normal ??? 

I have two computer screens on as well. A lot of times this is happening when I want to execute/close some positions !!!

Thanks for your upcoming insights and solutions.

Cheers

A


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Computer Setup*



AbundantIncome said:


> I have like 4 gig RAM, with plenty of hard disk space. I use IB trader with the FXtrader on plus 2 MT4. I am wondering if I am stretching it ?
> 
> I tend to not be able to get to the software or right click in MT4 to get a quick response. So, I am really wondering I find it hard to operate in MT4 sometimes. It takes awhile to do some operation. Is this normal ???
> 
> I have two computer screens on as well. A lot of times this is happening when I want to execute/close some positions !!!
> 
> Thanks for your upcoming insights and solutions.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> A




If you are struggling here it could be more from IB than anything. IB is very hungry for resources. You can help this by periodically cleaning out the cache. Go to Internet Options in Control Panel and try this:


----------



## jono1887

*Re: Computer Setup*



CanOz said:


> If you are struggling here it could be more from IB than anything. IB is very hungry for resources. You can help this by periodically cleaning out the cache. Go to Internet Options in Control Panel and try this:




If you're using Firefox... just press Ctrl+Shift+Del, tick all the boxes and press 'Clear all private data now'


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Computer Setup*



jono1887 said:


> If you're using Firefox... just press Ctrl+Shift+Del, tick all the boxes and press 'Clear all private data now'




Yes, OR have it set to clear on Exit.

CanOz


----------



## smijo

My computer is a trading machine during market hours but a Media Center by night.

Athlon Dual Core 5200
2gb RAM
J&W mobo with integrated NVIDIA 8200 graphics
Win XP SP3, running Stock Screener and CMC Marketmaker.

27inch Samsung LCD TV

All up it cost me $257 to upgrade using old case PSU and HDD from previous machine into a perfectly usuable machine that is fast and reliable. I am an IT pro so I do all the work myself. I don't need anything for games as any spare time I have is spent in the gym or eating...

If my ADSL is down, I can use the mobile market maker on my Palm Treo Pro.


----------



## cutz

*Re: Computer Setup*



AbundantIncome said:


> I have like 4 gig RAM, with plenty of hard disk space. I use IB trader with the FXtrader on plus 2 MT4. I am wondering if I am stretching it ?
> 
> I tend to not be able to get to the software or right click in MT4 to get a quick response. So, I am really wondering I find it hard to operate in MT4 sometimes. It takes awhile to do some operation. Is this normal ???
> 
> I have two computer screens on as well. A lot of times this is happening when I want to execute/close some positions !!!
> 
> Thanks for your upcoming insights and solutions.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> A




Hi Abundant Income,

Are you sure it's not your ISP giving you the problems ? , i run 2 platforms together + dual screens on a lot less RAM, the only time i have problems is when bigpond starts playing up.


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Computer Setup*



cutz said:


> Hi Abundant Income,
> 
> Are you sure it's not your ISP giving you the problems ? , i run 2 platforms together + dual screens on a lot less RAM, the only time i have problems is when bigpond starts playing up.




Cutz, do you run Interactive Brokers TWS?

CanOz


----------



## beamstas

*Re: Computer Setup*



CanOz said:


> Cutz, do you run Interactive Brokers TWS?
> 
> CanOz




CanOZ,
I run TWS on a laptop with a celeron processor and 3gb of ram. Handles it fine no troubles at all. 

Maybe it depends on the amount of data quotes you are pulling in?


----------



## cutz

*Re: Computer Setup*



CanOz said:


> Cutz, do you run Interactive Brokers TWS?
> 
> CanOz




Yep, i sure do, in addition to webiress, never any problems apart from when telstra bigpond plays up as i previously mentioned.


----------



## warezwana

smijo said:


> 27inch Samsung LCD TV



Now that MUST be nice... Is it not TOO big though? or do you sit and trade from the neighbours 



*System 1*
AMD Core Duo (Windows7)
4Gb RAM
512Mb Video
2x Acer 24" ws
ADSL 2+ (running wireless DWA 140 USB)
Normally have open... multiple tabbed browser windows -charts/ticker, AmiBroker
RedBull

*System 2* the wifes (XP SP3)
Cel 2800
1Gb RAM
256Mb Video
1x19"ws Asus
1x17" Asus
ADSL 2+ (running through a DWA110 USB)
She runs, Broker account page, charts, order windows 

*Backup System 3*
Laptop - Acer 13"
seperate wireless account (for when i feel the need to look at ASF at the beach/park) 

Running several screens (2) is definately more efficient of your time... saves you winflip'in through your tabs/pages. Once you use dual screens you will NEVER go back to one, it's like thinking about down grading to a PII computer  
If only all the wank facter helped my understanding of trading


----------



## jono1887

warezwana said:


> Now that MUST be nice... Is it not TOO big though? or do you sit and trade from the neighbours
> 
> 
> 
> *System 1*
> AMD Core Duo (Windows7)
> 4Gb RAM
> 512Mb Video
> 2x Acer 24" ws
> ADSL 2+ (running wireless DWA 140 USB)
> Normally have open... multiple tabbed browser windows -charts/ticker, AmiBroker
> RedBull
> 
> *System 2* the wifes (XP SP3)
> Cel 2800
> 1Gb RAM
> 256Mb Video
> 1x19"ws Asus
> 1x17" Asus
> ADSL 2+ (running through a DWA110 USB)
> She runs, Broker account page, charts, order windows
> 
> *Backup System 3*
> Laptop - Acer 13"
> seperate wireless account (for when i feel the need to look at ASF at the beach/park)
> 
> Running several screens (2) is definately more efficient of your time... saves you winflip'in through your tabs/pages. Once you use dual screens you will NEVER go back to one, it's like thinking about down grading to a PII computer
> If only all the wank facter helped my understanding of trading




Oh, hows the Windows 7 going? I downloaded it but havnt bothered to install it yet.... any compatibility issues with software or hardware??


----------



## warezwana

jono1887 said:


> Oh, hows the Windows 7 going? I downloaded it but havnt bothered to install it yet.... any compatibility issues with software or hardware??




Well I have never used Vista and never will but comparing it to XP and tweaked versions of XP, if your system is fast enough (not some old P4) and you have enough RAM it's nice... Smooth, fast and the install is awesome. 

On a full install I install NO drivers at all... as its in its final loading stage it asks for my WEP2 key and once it boots for the first time it's online and ready to rock n roll...

No problems, with anything I use once you install Java and Silverlight... AmiBroker works fine...

Quick install from format-online...


----------



## jono1887

warezwana said:


> Well I have never used Vista and never will but comparing it to XP and tweaked versions of XP, if your system is fast enough (not some old P4) and you have enough RAM it's nice... Smooth, fast and the install is awesome.
> 
> On a full install I install NO drivers at all... as its in its final loading stage it asks for my WEP2 key and once it boots for the first time it's online and ready to rock n roll...
> 
> No problems, with anything I use once you install Java and Silverlight... AmiBroker works fine...
> 
> Quick install from format-online...




sounds good, i think ill give it a go on the weekend


----------



## warezwana

jono1887 said:


> sounds good, i think ill give it a go on the weekend




Let me know what you think  I'd be interested to know what someone else thinks...

Will be loading XP Glass back on this weekend (once the markets shut on Saturday)....


I think but no doubt i'll be back to Win7 a week after that.. I think I have a excessive compulsive re-install disordor  ....


----------



## Mr J

*Re: Computer Setup*



cutz said:


> Yep, i sure do, in addition to webiress, never any problems apart from when telstra bigpond plays up as i previously mentioned.




There are still people using Bigpond? :


----------



## nulla nulla

nulla nulla said:


> A lenovo 19" Widescreen side by side with a Benq 24". The lenovo for graphs, spreadsheets, emails and report lookups and the Benq for CommsecIress continuous live feed during trading hours. Also an IBM all-in-one Netvista 17" for day to day work and chat site access. Both Computer steups running windows xp-service pack3 with IE7. No hickups, freeze outs or unnecessary downtime.




I added another IBM Netvista with a 17" monitor for day to day work. This allows me to complete day-to-day work commitments, while working spreadsheets and watching stock movement and graphs on the other screens.


----------



## enigmatic

My little baby is nearly on its way, just trying to decide if it has 3 24" or 4 22" its a tough decision but i think ill go for the 24" 's


----------



## veni_vedi_vici

I'm not posting my specs but rather telling you something which my family have taken advantage of. If you have kids or are teachers, build yourselves a lovely computer for under $1500, and under Kevin's education scheme or whatever it is you can claim/get 50% of the cost of the 'educational' equipment back.


----------



## jono1887

veni_vedi_vici said:


> I'm not posting my specs but rather telling you something which my family have taken advantage of. If you have kids or are teachers, build yourselves a lovely computer for under $1500, and under Kevin's education scheme or whatever it is you can claim/get 50% of the cost of the 'educational' equipment back.




Yep, this thing is awesome... covered my laptop, internet connection, printer and a host of other things thanks to my lil brothers 

I know you are allowed to dip into next years amount aswell, but does anyone know how many years ahead you can go??


----------



## overit

Check this one out. For the trader on the move! 






> *Dual-screen laptop on sale by Christmas*
> 
> The world's first truly dual-screen laptop, which will allow computer users to multi-task while on the move, is due to go on sale by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> The gScreen Spacebook will boast two 15.4 in screens which can slide away to fill the space of a single screen when the laptop is being stored or transported.
> 
> The first photos of the pioneering gadget have been obtained by Gizmodo, the US technology website.
> 
> Gordon Stewart, the founder of gScreen, told the website that the first Spacebooks should be available on Amazon by December this year, once final modifications are complete.
> 
> "We designed this knowing that many may not need the extra screen at all times," he said.
> 
> The dual-screen laptop is aimed at professional video editors, photographers and designers who need to flick between different applications to carry out their work.
> 
> But anyone willing to meet the expected $3,000 (£1,835) price tag should be warned that the double screen is likely to push the weight of the Spacebook significantly above standard laptops. The energy demands of running two monitors will also prove a drain on the computer's batteries.
> 
> Other technology firms have produced laptops with smaller bolt-on second screens, but this is believed to be the first model with twin monitors of equal size.


----------



## jono1887

overit said:


> Check this one out. For the trader on the move!




wow... definately want one!!


----------



## soren_lorensen

jono1887 said:


> wow... definately want one!!




they must just slide one behind the other i guess, 

quality


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Ha, thats pretty crazy. 

Has there ever been a touch screen computer/laptop? About time we had that wasn't it? Trading off the DOM and drawing trendlines, zooming in on charts, tapping buy and sell buttons, all with your actual hands on screen would be pretty cool


----------



## Ashsaege

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Ha, thats pretty crazy.
> 
> Has there ever been a touch screen computer/laptop? About time we had that wasn't it? Trading off the DOM and drawing trendlines, zooming in on charts, tapping buy and sell buttons, all with your actual hands on screen would be pretty cool




we have a couple panasonic toughbooks at work. They are robust laptops with touch screens. pretty expensive but handy for people out in the field.


----------



## jono1887

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Ha, thats pretty crazy.
> 
> Has there ever been a touch screen computer/laptop? About time we had that wasn't it? Trading off the DOM and drawing trendlines, zooming in on charts, tapping buy and sell buttons, all with your actual hands on screen would be pretty cool




You're joking right? they've been making touchscreen notebooks for years! HP, toshiba, lenovo, asus and others make them. 

They are the ones with teh swive monitors where you can close it with the screen on the outside.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

jono1887 said:


> You're joking right? they've been making touchscreen notebooks for years! HP, toshiba, lenovo, asus and others make them.




yeah I am, thigh slapper wasn't it? 

...no, im not joking, never seen one, I have seen those tablet things that trades people and delivery guys use sometimes, and the usual PDAs etc. but never seen a proper laptop or desktop with a touch screen, I'll just get dressed and hop out from under my rock


----------



## Tanaka

My desktop has kicked it once again.

Can anyone out there recommend a good place to buy a trading computer? i need to update my monitor to 3 flat screens too.

I'm near Melbourne but don't mind having the company send me it if they have a good rep.
This site looks good and cheap - www.elitetradingcomputers.com Anyone have any experience buying from this company or U.S?

cheers!


----------



## joea

Tanaka said:


> My desktop has kicked it once again.
> 
> Can anyone out there recommend a good place to buy a trading computer? i need to update my monitor to 3 flat screens too.
> 
> I'm near Melbourne but don't mind having the company send me it if they have a good rep.
> This site looks good and cheap - www.elitetradingcomputers.com Anyone have any experience buying from this company or U.S?
> 
> cheers!




Well all i can say is every time i see the Commsec boys or girls on tv they have a stack of Dell behind them.
Cheers


----------



## motorway

I Have had great service from Dell
including replacement of out of warranty Computer
( They agreed to repair and couldn't )

Technicians always arrive quickly on site next day or couple of days ( premium warranty taken )
and I live in country NSW too.



Motorway


----------



## xyzedarteerf

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Ha, thats pretty crazy.
> 
> Has there ever been a touch screen computer/laptop? About time we had that wasn't it? Trading off the DOM and drawing trendlines, zooming in on charts, tapping buy and sell buttons, all with your actual hands on screen would be pretty cool




There is its called the apple Ipad + trading apps...


----------



## CanOz

Anyone PC gurus out there want to recommend a desktop PC spec to me. I do a fair amount of back-testing, so i could benefit from a 64 bit OS and a ton of RAM. Also, I'll want capability for 6 screens. I would like to spend less than 4000 AUD and i only want the PC at this stage.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## notting

Get a dell with an upgraded video card/s, check their site.
Use the chat to specify you want 6 screens.
They have the best support and usually well priced.
4000 is bucket loads.


----------



## CanOz

notting said:


> Get a dell with an upgraded video card/s, check their site.
> Use the chat to specify you want 6 screens.
> They have the best support and usually well priced.
> 4000 is bucket loads.




Well my wife actually has an IT guy that works for her business. I thought i would get a little advice before i went to him as people here have experienced more with trading type PCs than he would have. He wouldn't even understand why i would need more than one screen i reckon...

Agree though, my current PC is a DELL and i loved it...unfortunately its not cut out to handle NinjaTrader's ridiculous resource demand. I have a new Lenovo Thinkpad x220 i5 and its tapped out already just running Ninja with one workspace open....infuriates me...


Meanwhile i have three other screens virtually idle. I need something mean enough to handle MultiCharts, TWS, and NT at the same time.

CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand

For the six screens you can go two ways. Get a motherboard with 3-4 PCIe slots to install 3 graphic cards or get a standard motherboard with 2 PCIe slots and install 2 kick ar$e graphic cards.

Or do both and have 12 screens! 

I'm using
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Intel Mainboard - LGA 1155
Intel CPU Core i7-2600K - LGA 1155
8 G
Win 7 64 bit
And a solid state HD

Handles TT, Ninja, Esignals,TWS and a few other things PLUS the HSI going nutz all at once without a hiccup.


----------



## Trembling Hand

By the way you cannot beat this for a screen,

http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/...cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=210-33502&redirect=1

Its on special I might get another.


----------



## CanOz

Trembling Hand said:


> For the six screens you can go two ways. Get a motherboard with 3-4 PCIe slots to install 3 graphic cards or get a standard motherboard with 2 PCIe slots and install 2 kick ar$e graphic cards.
> 
> Or do both and have 12 screens!
> 
> I'm using
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Intel Mainboard - LGA 1155
> Intel CPU Core i7-2600K - LGA 1155
> 8 G
> Win 7 64 bit
> And a solid state HD
> 
> Handles TT, Ninja, Esignals,TWS and a few other things PLUS the HSI going nutz all at once without a hiccup.




Hmmm, now your making me feel bad...

Just what i was looking for TH, you still have the same screen setup?


----------



## Trembling Hand

CanOz said:


> Just what i was looking for TH, you still have the same screen setup?




I have the Dell 30" with two Dell 24"s set up in landscape on each side and an old 22" on top in the middle. 

Then another 24" attached to another desktop with TNN, email and something like this to keep me awake http://www.novamov.com/video/04a071993e9ad set off to the side as a instant backup with all my trading programs also installed on it.


----------



## notting

Trembling Hand said:


> By the way you cannot bet this for a screen,
> 
> http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/...cs=audhs1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=210-33502&redirect=1
> 
> Its on special I might get another.




Agree. Got 3 x 24"

Aliens-
http://www.dell.com/au/p/alienware-aurora-r4/fs


----------



## nulla nulla

nulla nulla said:


> A lenovo 19" Widescreen side by side with a Benq 24". The lenovo for graphs, spreadsheets, emails and report lookups and the Benq for CommsecIress continuous live feed during trading hours. Also an IBM all-in-one Netvista 17" for day to day work and chat site access. Both Computer steups running windows xp-service pack3 with IE7. No hickups, freeze outs or unnecessary downtime.






nulla nulla said:


> I added another IBM Netvista with a 17" monitor for day to day work. This allows me to complete day-to-day work commitments, while working spreadsheets and watching stock movement and graphs on the other screens.




Upgraded this year. Currently running the main trading PC (Gigabyte MB with Intel-i7 quad core cpu, 16gig of Corsair RAM, 500gig sata3 hdd) with Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit and Windows Explorer 9 running two Benq 24" screens. This unit is for trading through the comsec link to WebIress. Iress on one screen and comsec/excel spreadsheets on the other. 
Also running an older pentium  unit with windows xp and a further two Benq 24" screens for the business and Incredible Charts. Needless to say the desk doesn't have much spare space.


----------



## notting

Have I gone mad?


----------



## nulla nulla

You should get a chair with castors (wheels) on it or arrange the screens in a semi-circle so they are all at the same distance from your head. 

ps: Are the 2nd, 3rd and 4th screens, from the top left, the same chart over a long period of time or different charts?


----------



## Trembling Hand

notting said:


> Have I gone mad?




Thats a really sh!tty set-up. So yes!


----------



## notting

Trembling Hand said:


> Thats a really sh!tty set-up. So yes!




I know. You could do it all on one screen, nearly.
It's not really me!!
Mad and dumb!


----------



## Timmy

Trembling Hand said:


> Thats a really sh!tty set-up.




Yep.
Not enough screens.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Timmy said:


> Yep.
> Not enough screens.




Also its not clamped to the desk. What happens when you make a dumb trade and hit the taple top in anger. The screens will come falling down on you...... great set up. I have my bolted down with 3/8" bolts.... lots of them. c:


----------



## Trembling Hand

And a wireless mouse and keyboard!! He's just dumb!


----------



## Timmy

Trembling Hand said:


> Also its not clamped to the desk. What happens when you make a dumb trade and hit the taple top in anger. The screens will come falling down on you......




Darwin award.



Trembling Hand said:


> And a wireless mouse and keyboard!!




Yep. 

-

Hey CanOz, $4,000 is a lot for a PC box.


----------



## artist

Trembling Hand said:


> And a wireless mouse and keyboard!! He's just dumb!




But I'm glad to see you have a bottle of water at each end for rehydration after travelling that long distance


----------



## skc

Timmy said:


> Yep.
> Not enough screens.




Enough screens in total.

Not enough screens within visual field when sitting on the chair.

Unless he sits about 4 meters from the desk... but that's just increasing his latency.


----------



## CanOz

This is six screens but it's very tidy. Screen estate is addictive, but six is plenty for intra-day surely. The desk needs to be deeper though...

I liked my three screen setup, then one on the laptop for backup.

Timmy, I think I can get it built here for about 8000 rmb. 

Cheers,



CanOz


----------



## barney

Trembling Hand said:


> Also its not clamped to the desk. What happens when you make a dumb trade and hit the taple top in anger. The screens will come falling down on you...... great set up. *I have my bolted down *with 3/8" bolts.... lots of them. c:





Behind TH's computer desk:


----------



## CanOz

No, like this....


----------



## Trembling Hand

CanOz said:


> No, like this....




Had to up grade after yesterday.....


----------



## waza1960

I upgraded my setup about 6 months ago (I have built my own computers for years, I enjoy it) 
 I then sell the old parts on ebay usually get over $100 for the motherboard cpu ram combo.
  I try and get best value for money rather than go all out for the best (can't afford that yet)
 I bought a screen 2 months ago 
http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--1221070123_Palsonic_31_5_80cm_LCD_TV_TFTV326FHD
   you get much better bang for your buck by buying a TV .I have two 22in monitors on both sides of this baby it only cost me $380 from JB HIFI with two years replacement warranty.

  A SSD drive is the most significant item now in an upgrade just speeds everything up.

 Canoz keep in mind multiple cores are the most important re optimisation and CPU speed is more relevant to Backtesting.
        My system atm : AMD FX-8150 8 core chip with water cooling .Its called a Bulldozer chip (couldn't quite let the earthmoviong go lol) . I always use Gigabyte Motherboards as they seem better quality than most.
  Video cards.... I am still using a pair of Asus cards they have 2 DVI outputs each but HDMI would be the go now.
  So TH is on the money re video cards.


----------



## CanOz

waza1960 said:


> I upgraded my setup about 6 months ago (I have built my own computers for years, I enjoy it)
> I then sell the old parts on ebay usually get over $100 for the motherboard cpu ram combo.
> I try and get best value for money rather than go all out for the best (can't afford that yet)
> I bought a screen 2 months ago
> http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--1221070123_Palsonic_31_5_80cm_LCD_TV_TFTV326FHD
> you get much better bang for your buck by buying a TV .I have two 22in monitors on both sides of this baby it only cost me $380 from JB HIFI with two years replacement warranty.
> 
> A SSD drive is the most significant item now in an upgrade just speeds everything up.
> 
> Canoz keep in mind multiple cores are the most important re optimisation and CPU speed is more relevant to Backtesting.
> My system atm : AMD FX-8150 8 core chip with water cooling .Its called a Bulldozer chip (couldn't quite let the earthmoviong go lol) . I always use Gigabyte Motherboards as they seem better quality than most.
> Video cards.... I am still using a pair of Asus cards they have 2 DVI outputs each but HDMI would be the go now.
> So TH is on the money re video cards.




Thanks Waza, i'll post the spec when he's done working on it.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz

Trembling Hand said:


> Had to up grade after yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 48142




I hope you didn't use your head TH....

CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand

waza1960 said:


> I bought a screen 2 months ago
> http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--1221070123_Palsonic_31_5_80cm_LCD_TV_TFTV326FHD
> you get much better bang for your buck by buying a TV .I have two 22in monitors on both sides of this baby it only cost me $380 from JB HIFI with two years replacement warranty.




Waza its not about the screen size its about the resolution. My 30" is 2560 x 1600 the 24" are also high res @ 1920 x1200. My 30" I can get twice as much as your 30". I tell you as soon as you use one of these high res Dells you can never go back.


----------



## notting

waza1960 said:


> /ZM--1221070123_Palsonic_31_5_80cm_LCD_TV_TFTV326FHD[/COLOR]
> you get much better bang for your buck by buying a TV .I have two 22in monitors on both sides of this baby it only cost me $380 from JB HIFI with two years replacement warranty.



Unless your buying Sonys or similar quality brand your pixel count is going to be nothing like the a Dell ultrasharp even at 1600 x 1200 meaning you will get alot less on your screens and the fonts less clear.


----------



## waza1960

> Waza its not about the screen size its about the resolution. My 30" is 2560 x 1600 the 24" are also high res @ 1920 x1200. My 30" I can get twice as much as your 30". I tell you as soon as you use one of these high res Dells you can never go back.



 No doubt your right (its not a contest lol ) but I'm still buying for value atm.When my Bots get going I'll get a kick-a*se setup.



> Unless your buying Sonys or similar quality brand your pixel count is going to be nothing like the a Dell ultrasharp even at 1600 x 1200 meaning you will get alot less on your screens and the fonts less clear.




I'm fully aware of the differences between quality brands .Sony is my preferred brand for Home entertainment.
  But as I said I was after value .You might be surprised BTW the difference may not be as great as you imagined.


----------



## notting

waza1960 said:


> You might be surprised BTW the difference may not be as great as you imagined.




With respect, I'm not imagining, I've done the research.
I have 2 Dell Laptops with ultrasharp 17" displays as well as the 3 x 24".  Was looking into doing exactly what you are talking about and took my latest one year old laptop into JB about 6months ago with an HDMI cable and went around plugging it into various TVs Big and small.  Despite many boasting similar display qualities none of the cheapies could desplay what my laptop could.  Only the Sony's, and established brands could cut it. Nothing under around $600 could and even then ultra sharps are crisper. 
Sorry but that's the way it was 6 months or so ago.


----------



## skc

Finally got my 4 screens set up    

The two 24" on the bottom just sits on the desk and are the "workers". The two 19" on top are "glancers".

Now just got to make sure I maximise the use of the real estate...


----------



## Joules MM1

skc said:


> Finally got my 4 screens set up
> 
> The two 24" on the bottom just sits on the desk and are the "workers". The two 19" on top are "glancers".
> 
> Now just got to make sure I maximise the use of the real estate...




nice

: @ postit note......the secret codes, skc?


----------



## skc

Joules MM1 said:


> nice
> 
> : @ postit note......the secret codes, skc?




I will send the post-it note to the highest bidder. Reserve is $50.


----------



## Joules MM1

skc said:


> I will send the post-it note to the highest bidder. Reserve is $50.





youre right, i'll def reserve my $50 for something else


----------



## skc

Joules MM1 said:


> youre right, i'll def reserve my $50 for something else




What? You don't want to see my weekend shopping list? I mean... trading secrets?!


----------



## CanOz

Nice setup SKC, wheres the dog??


----------



## skc

CanOz said:


> Nice setup SKC, wheres the dog??




My trading dog would be over 20 yrs old if it was still alive. One of the best floor traders I've ever seen. He was a bulldog in the pit.


----------



## CanOz

skc said:


> My trading dog would be over 20 yrs old if it was still alive. One of the best floor traders I've ever seen. He was a bulldog in the pit.




RIP....


----------



## sinner

I got some serious setup envy now...

Single 24" monitor here, but almost all window/desktop managers in (Ubuntu) Linux have virtual desktops which are quite nice and easy to get used to using. I haven't used multiple monitors since the days of 17"ers.


----------



## pixel

sinner said:


> I got some serious setup envy now...
> 
> Single 24" monitor here, but almost all window/desktop managers in (Ubuntu) Linux have virtual desktops which are quite nice and easy to get used to using. I haven't used multiple monitors since the days of 17"ers.




problem is, I don't have virtual eyes that can notice a move on a chart or watchlist that's "virtually" displayed behind the current top layer. To some extent, I can operate with alerts, but I do need to see how certain moves correlate to others.
And then I also have four different order pads and portfolios to look after.
Definitely not fitting all of that onto a single screen...


----------



## white_goodman

skc said:


> Finally got my 4 screens set up
> 
> The two 24" on the bottom just sits on the desk and are the "workers". The two 19" on top are "glancers".
> 
> Now just got to make sure I maximise the use of the real estate...
> 
> View attachment 48293




how much for the rack?

ive got 4 x 24" and its too wide, i need them stacked...


----------



## So_Cynical

white_goodman said:


> how much for the rack?
> 
> ive got 4 x 24" and its too wide, i need them stacked...




Maybe there's a market for a proper 3/4 screen stand with fancy swivels and extending arms?


----------



## skc

white_goodman said:


> how much for the rack?
> 
> ive got 4 x 24" and its too wide, i need them stacked...




I have a set of this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LASER-AO...70?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item483f8caea6

You can buy 2 and stack them. But I think with 24"s you might be pushing the weight limit. And make sure you have a sturdy desk. The clamp put a big dent in my cheap ikea table top.

So I have my 24"s just sitting on the desk, and my two 19" are actually wall mounted. The rack is clamped to a piece of 2x4 that I screwed into the wall.


----------



## artist

So_Cynical said:


> Maybe there's a market for a proper 3/4 screen stand with fancy swivels and extending arms?





I bought what I needed from these guys http://www.monitorarms.com.au/multi-monitors/all but also looked at these too http://www.cbsproducts.com.au/10.html

Both in Melbourne


----------



## Lone Wolf

Kinda related to this thread I guess - Does anyone have any experience with using a VPS to run an automated trading strategy?

I'll be using Multicharts connected to Interactive Brokers trading mostly through the night.

Cost is always a concern, but reliability is priority one. I was looking for an Australian server, but maybe I should look for a US based company as any scheduled server maintenance in Australia will probably be done at night when I most want it to be up and running.


----------



## CanOz

Lone Wolf said:


> Kinda related to this thread I guess - Does anyone have any experience with using a VPS to run an automated trading strategy?
> 
> I'll be using Multicharts connected to Interactive Brokers trading mostly through the night.
> 
> Cost is always a concern, but reliability is priority one. I was looking for an Australian server, but maybe I should look for a US based company as any scheduled server maintenance in Australia will probably be done at night when I most want it to be up and running.




Hey mate, drop Waza a PM, i think he's got some contacts...


----------



## waza1960

> Kinda related to this thread I guess - Does anyone have any experience with using a VPS to run an automated trading strategy?



 I have been running Automated strategies via a VPS on and off for a few years... Ninja/Trader and now MT4.

I use these guys http://www.crucial.com.au/cloud/windows-vps.php .I have run auto stragies continually and I have had no downtime issues .With the cloud VPS server maintenance doesn't seem to be an issue.
  I was running a VPS located in Chicago for 6 months as well which would have been good except I'm trading through an Australian Fx Broker (Go Markets) and IMO it is better to have the VPS and Broker located in the same country due to latency issues.
  BTW most server maintenance is done on the weekend which is convenient.
 Also make sure you don't skimp on RAM depending on platform requirements and how many strategies you are running.


----------



## Lone Wolf

G'day Waza, thanks for sharing. 

I was considering mammoth VPS. But they don't offer cloud, just standard VPS. Cloud is significantly more expensive than standard VPS, but cloud is also more reliable. So I guess it comes down to how much more reliable is it and what are the consequences of a failure.

My system doesn't scalp so downtime has less impact. Stop and profit orders are submitted to the broker when the trade is first entered. Regardless of how reliable the server is I'll still personally check that I'm flat at the end of the session. So maybe cloud is overkill for me and I should spend the difference in cost on upgrading the server.

Having said that, a couple of profitable trades not taken due to technical issues and I'll be wishing I went cloud. The good thing is that you pay month to month, so it's not like you're locked in.


----------



## skc

I need an extra room in my house - so I am thinking about building one of these in the garden and do my trading.

Anyone knows anyone who's done similar for their home business? Any comments / experiences to share?

I am based in Brisbane so the first thing comes to mind is make sure it doesn't heat up like a green house...




http://www.articlesweb.org/blog/wp-...a-garden-office/garden-office-building-14.png


----------



## CanOz

Thats a great idea SKC...I'm goingto be moving my study soon, so rebuilding the PC and screens now. 

Got five today though...across two machines.


----------



## WilkensOne

Hey all,

Just in the process of setting up my trading system with Amibroker, IB and premium data. I am running a Mac with parallels and wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with it? I would like to be able to run the virtual machine from an external HDD as I don't have a dedicated trading machine for the moment while starting out.

Can anyone see any issues with this?

Thanks,
Wilkens


----------



## Trembling Hand

Just added another 30" dell to my setup...... sweet.

Though haven't figured out what to do with the extra space yet....


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Trembling Hand said:


> Though haven't figured out what to do with the extra space yet....
> 
> View attachment 51226




Coffee machine?


----------



## Gringotts Bank

skc said:


> I need an extra room in my house - so I am thinking about building one of these in the garden and do my trading.
> 
> Anyone knows anyone who's done similar for their home business? Any comments / experiences to share?
> 
> I am based in Brisbane so the first thing comes to mind is make sure it doesn't heat up like a green house...
> 
> View attachment 48745
> 
> 
> http://www.articlesweb.org/blog/wp-...a-garden-office/garden-office-building-14.png




Insulate it like crazy
Paint the roof with heat reflective paint in color silver - commercial grade stuff, unless you're under a tree.
Double glaze the windows
High++ ceilings
Install a whirly bird chimney in the roof space to extract heat
Keep the building small and the AC a good size so that it doesn't have to work too hard.

I think it looks great.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Gringotts Bank said:


> Coffee machine?




Thats what this little guy is for,


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Trembling Hand said:


> Thats what this little guy is for,
> 
> View attachment 51227




Ah, Mojo the helper monkey.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHxOiFxNDzw


----------



## skc

I use a laptop as a backup trading computer and want to connect a second external monitor to it. Does anyone if using a USB to VGA adaptor (like below)is a good stable way to connect the 2nd external monitor to the laptop?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-2-0-...49?pt=AU_CablesConnectors&hash=item337a01d13d


----------



## CanOz

skc said:


> I use a laptop as a backup trading computer and want to connect a second external monitor to it. Does anyone if using a USB to VGA adaptor (like below)is a good stable way to connect the 2nd external monitor to the laptop?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-2-0-...49?pt=AU_CablesConnectors&hash=item337a01d13d




Should be fine SKC, that's what my backup uses as well. Different model though and at the moment i have the VGA direct into the spate port on the laptop and I'm using the DVI on the adapter. The VGA adapter worked fine before though.

CanOz


----------



## captain black

skc said:


> I use a laptop as a backup trading computer and want to connect a second external monitor to it. Does anyone if using a USB to VGA adaptor (like below)is a good stable way to connect the 2nd external monitor to the laptop?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-2-0-...49?pt=AU_CablesConnectors&hash=item337a01d13d




That one is the same brand I use although mine are an older model. I have 4 hooked up to a powered USB adapter and they work great.


----------



## skc

CanOz said:


> Should be fine SKC, that's what my backup uses as well. Different model though and at the moment i have the VGA direct into the spate port on the laptop and I'm using the DVI on the adapter. The VGA adapter worked fine before though.
> 
> CanOz






captain black said:


> That one is the same brand I use although mine are an older model. I have 4 hooked up to a powered USB adapter and they work great.




Thanks CanOz and Capt Black.


----------



## boofis

Does anyone have a link or good idea as to how I can turn one of my monitors perpendicular to the other? I would like to put the 2 doms (Mhi and hsi) next to each other on the upright one so that I don't have to chase as much and have all the charts etc. on the other. 
I tried leaning it against the wall but it kept falling over  heh


----------



## Trembling Hand

boofis said:


> Does anyone have a link or good idea as to how I can turn one of my monitors perpendicular to the other? I would like to put the 2 doms (Mhi and hsi) next to each other on the upright one so that I don't have to chase as much and have all the charts etc. on the other.




Ha! Where did you see that idea?

Are you talking about a mount (is so what is your monitor?) or software to swing the monitor to portrait mode?


----------



## boofis

:

Yeah a mount, the monitor is an LG flatron E2240 (top of the line lol), it can be set to portrait mode no worries it just doesn't physically stay portrait.


----------



## WilkensOne

boofis said:


> Does anyone have a link or good idea as to how I can turn one of my monitors perpendicular to the other? I would like to put the 2 doms (Mhi and hsi) next to each other on the upright one so that I don't have to chase as much and have all the charts etc. on the other.
> I tried leaning it against the wall but it kept falling over  heh







This is the monitor I currently use, is this what you mean?


----------



## boofis

WilkensOne said:


> View attachment 52456
> 
> 
> This is the monitor I currently use, is this what you mean?




Yep! That's what I want!


----------



## WilkensOne

boofis said:


> Yep! That's what I want!




It came standard with my monitor, not that I have ever used it 

I think if you wanted to achieve it you would need a new mount, can't recommend anything specific unfortunately maybe start somewhere such as this: http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/18/421?order=&offset=&disp=disp&init=1


----------



## boofis

WilkensOne said:


> It came standard with my monitor, not that I have ever used it
> 
> I think if you wanted to achieve it you would need a new mount, can't recommend anything specific unfortunately maybe start somewhere such as this: http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/18/421?order=&offset=&disp=disp&init=1




You don't want to sell yours by any chance...?


----------



## CanOz

boofis said:


> You don't want to sell yours by any chance...?




Hmmm, wish i was in Aust, i have four I'm not using ... lol


----------



## boofis

CanOz said:


> Hmmm, wish i was in Aust, i have four I'm not using ... lol




How much is shipping...hmmm indeed


----------



## WilkensOne

boofis said:


> You don't want to sell yours by any chance...?




Unfortunately not, it is a Dell 2408 if you would like to know, sure you may be able to find one around somewhere!


----------



## thebillyboy

I have a HP....thats what the lid of the laptop says. 

No fancy screen or computuers here.

The laptop is fine, its my internet connection that sometimes leaves me in trouble. Nothing like having to phone in a close positon order with IG because of packet loss over my Satellite connection!


----------



## CanOz

thebillyboy said:


> *No fancy screen or computers here.*
> 
> my internet connection that sometimes leaves me in trouble......having to phone in a close position order with* IG *because of packet loss over my *Satellite connection*!




I hope with this combination you are not trading intra-day...


----------



## Gringotts Bank

What chairs you guys use?

What I want is a Steelcase Leap, but too expensive.

Looking in the 500-600 range.


----------



## CanOz

Gringotts Bank said:


> What chairs you guys use?
> 
> What I want is a Steelcase Leap, but too expensive.
> 
> Looking in the 500-600 range.




lol, i think i paid 600 rmb for mine...about 100 AUD. Be careful and shop around, most chairs are made in China and the good quality ones have allot of margin on them, the cheap quality ones aren't worth owning. Try to catch a sale.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

CanOz said:


> lol, i think i paid 600 rmb for mine...about 100 AUD. Be careful and shop around, most chairs are made in China and the good quality ones have allot of margin on them, the cheap quality ones aren't worth owning. Try to catch a sale.




Yes, Office Works chairs are the pits!  I don't spend much at all on my computer set up, so I want to at least have a decent chair.

Maybe one of these chairs for $8500  http://www.inno-motion.com/en/  I can't even figure out what I'm looking at there.  I'd have to call the company and ask how to sit on it.


----------



## CanOz

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yes, Office Works chairs are the pits!  I don't spend much at all on my computer set up, so I want to at least have a decent chair.
> 
> Maybe one of these chairs for $8500  http://www.inno-motion.com/en/  I can't even figure out what I'm looking at there.  I'd have to call the company and ask how to sit on it.




Spend the money on some good screens and a decent processor...then buy an exercise ball to sit on an strengthen your core...


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> What chairs you guys use?
> 
> What I want is a Steelcase Leap, but too expensive.
> 
> Looking in the 500-600 range.




Aeron... ~$1200 for a real one, less than 50% for a replica.

I've had one for 3 years and my butt literally said NO to be the other day when I tried to sit on something else.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

skc said:


> Aeron... ~$1200 for a real one, less than 50% for a replica.
> 
> I've had one for 3 years and my butt literally said NO to be the other day when I tried to sit on something else.




Thanks.  I don't think I'd go a replica because the build quality would be poor.  I'm now hunting a second hand chair from this list.  http://www.mnn.com/money/green-work...rs-that-are-good-for-your-body-and-the-planet


----------



## JaniceDaye55

Hi guys, I'm thinking of primarily using a laptop as a trading computer. I'm currently using a Dell Inspiron 5420 with an i5 processor, a whopping 1TB of hard disk space, 8GB of RAM, and a generation 6-something geForce graphics card. I doubt it will have any trouble with any software in particular so could I please have a little help getting started? I'm kind of new to trading and I would appreciate some pointers and even the best software if you can spare some advice. Thanks.


----------



## CanOz

JaniceDaye55 said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of primarily using a laptop as a trading computer. I'm currently using a Dell Inspiron 5420 with an i5 processor, a whopping 1TB of hard disk space, 8GB of RAM, and a generation 6-something geForce graphics card. I doubt it will have any trouble with any software in particular so could I please have a little help getting started? I'm kind of new to trading and I would appreciate some pointers and even the best software if you can spare some advice. Thanks.




What are you planning on trading? Intraday or EOD?


----------



## captain black

JaniceDaye55 said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of primarily using a laptop as a trading computer. I'm currently using a Dell Inspiron 5420 with an i5 processor, a whopping 1TB of hard disk space, 8GB of RAM, and a generation 6-something geForce graphics card. I doubt it will have any trouble with any software in particular so could I please have a little help getting started? I'm kind of new to trading and I would appreciate some pointers and even the best software if you can spare some advice. Thanks.




Using Dell Vostro's here with similar specs to your laptop and don't have any issues with any trading software I run so your latop should be fine. As CanOz asked, what are you looking to trade?


----------



## blue0810

captain black said:


> Using Dell Vostro's..




I'm wondering if  your  laptop provide   output for external  2650x1650 (30'') 
Thks.


----------



## captain black

blue0810 said:


> I'm wondering if  your  laptop provide   output for external  2650x1650 (30'')
> Thks.




The Graphics card is a Nvidia GeForce 310M and the max resolution supported is 2560x1600.
The USB display adapters I use support up to 1920x1080.

I currently run 1x22 inch monitor via the HDMI port and another 4x23 inch monitors via the USB display adapters (connected through a powered USB hub).

Both the laptops and display adapters are a few years old, newer ones would probably support a 30" monitor, best to check the specs before you buy.


----------



## blue0810

captain black said:


> The Graphics card is a Nvidia GeForce 310M and the max resolution supported is 2560x1600.
> The USB display adapters I use support up to 1920x1080.
> 
> I currently run 1x22 inch monitor via the HDMI port and another 4x23 inch monitors via the USB display adapters (connected through a powered USB hub).
> 
> Both the laptops and display adapters are a few years old, newer ones would probably support a 30" monitor, best to check the specs before you buy.




Thanks for the info.

I have 2  dell monitors 30''

3007WFP port  Dual link DVI-D
3008WFP  port Display port 

For the 3008wfp  there is  ubs a  3.0 to display port (2560X1600) around  $140
but for the 3007wfp  I am still looking  for the right adaptor.


----------



## Tano

Do you guys run widescreen, ultra wide screen or 4:3 square monitors?   I have a widescreen and i prefer 2 smaller squarish monitors...maybe i am setup wrong. 

i am running IncredibleCharts


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks.  I don't think I'd go a replica because the build quality would be poor.  I'm now hunting a second hand chair from this list.  http://www.mnn.com/money/green-work...rs-that-are-good-for-your-body-and-the-planet




It's taken me all this time to find something good quality, comfortable and ergonomic at a reasonable price.  There's so much rubbish, and so many over-priced chairs around, it's actually a very difficult process.  I went with this.  5 year warranty.

http://www.office-furniture.com.au/...uct_details&product_id=511&vmcchk=1&Itemid=39


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Gringotts Bank said:


> It's taken me all this time to find something good quality, comfortable and ergonomic at a reasonable price.  There's so much rubbish, and so many over-priced chairs around, it's actually a very difficult process.  I went with this.  5 year warranty.
> 
> http://www.office-furniture.com.au/...uct_details&product_id=511&vmcchk=1&Itemid=39




$496 for a chair? That seems insane! Mine was free


----------



## Gringotts Bank

ThingyMajiggy said:


> $496 for a chair? That seems insane! Mine was free




I don't spend a lot on other areas like hardware/software/data.  I think it's more important to feel relaxed and comfortable than to have a blazing fast PC and 5 screens.  Most trading software requires very little in the way of processing power (unless you have the 5 screen thing happening - I don't need it for what I do).

Another good option is what I did last time, and that is to buy a high quality second hand chair and get it re-upholstered.  I got a German made job (can't remember its name) for $50.  It was solid, well built and ergonomic, but eventually the foam bottomed out.


----------



## Tano

Anyone care to share their computer setups for EOD trading?  Im looking to get a new PC to start trading and i have ordered 2x 27" LED's but i have no idea on the amount of RAM , and which CPU and Motherboard to get.

I guess i wont be doing much Amibroker backtesting at the start (since im a newbie) but i plan to subscribe to The Chartist next month and i need something that will last 2 years.


----------



## CanOz

Tano said:


> Anyone care to share their computer setups for EOD trading?  Im looking to get a new PC to start trading and i have ordered 2x 27" LED's but i have no idea on the amount of RAM , and which CPU and Motherboard to get.
> 
> I guess i wont be doing much Amibroker backtesting at the start (since im a newbie) but i plan to subscribe to The Chartist next month and i need something that will last 2 years.





I'd just go with a Lenovo i7 laptop, thats way its portable. Throw in an 512 gb SSD if you can afford it. If you're not using Ninjatrader then 32 bit with 8gb of RAM should be fine. Use a couple a portable video adapters, or just one, for your two screens. Have two partitions, but not more, use one for data storage and the other for apps only.

Use a big 1 TB HDD for backup.

This should keep you good for three years.


----------



## Tano

I have a laptop and the speed is fine but the issue is the screen realestate. I need those 2x27" monitors so an external video card that can power 2x27" LEDS would be great.  Any ideas where to get a USB video card that supports 2560x1440 resolution with a DVI-D Dual Link?


----------



## pixel

Tano said:


> I have a laptop and the speed is fine but the issue is the screen realestate. I need those 2x27" monitors so an external video card that can power 2x27" LEDS would be great.  Any ideas where to get a USB video card that supports 2560x1440 resolution with a DVI-D Dual Link?



Check out Shintaro: http://www.estore.com.au/shintaro-usb-to-hdmi-monitor-extender-sku-shi000119

ALternatively: Have you considered investing in a decent-size desktop? A 64-bit i5 with 16Gig RAM and dual video won't cost a Grand and will have grunt to spare. A  mate of mine runs four monitors off one PC like it; for my purposes, two are sufficient, although some application windows overlap. 

I also have a laptop, but I use that only when I'm out and about; and then I can't lug extra monitors around anyway.


----------



## CanOz

Tano said:


> I have a laptop and the speed is fine but the issue is the screen realestate. I need those 2x27" monitors so an external video card that can power 2x27" LEDS would be great.  Any ideas where to get a USB video card that supports 2560x1440 resolution with a DVI-D Dual Link?




Check out this thread for more info, Captain Black has a couple adapters ordered from Australia. I ordered mine from the factory here....


----------



## RADO

Now is an awesome time to be buying computer gear especially with the boxing day sales coming up I'd be keeping eye on the Lenovo and Dell website. I recently picked up a Lenovo workstation laptop W530 for nearly $1000 off during the black Friday sales it also came with a tablet which was only an extra dollar as some part of promotion. You can plug 2 monitors (full res) directly into the Lenovo W530 and its probably the most powerful and reliable laptop on the market (i7 up to 3.8GHz upgradable to 32gig ram) The good thing about having a laptop for trading is that the battery acts as a UPS if the power goes out so you would only need to run a UPS on your modem which hardly uses any power anyway assuming that your actively trading.


----------



## mistersmith14

Another good idea for me.


----------



## skc

I am wondering if anyone has experience with a 4K monitor?

The prices are really coming down now and you can basically get 4x 1080p monitors on the one screen.

I am thinking about a 40in model (which might be a TV as much as a monitor) which would actually be smaller than the overall size of my 4 screen set up now. This should make all the pixels and text quite readable.


----------



## darkhorse70

Hey SKC, recently biught a 4k screen for my setup. Its bigger then all my screens but no where near a tv size.

That would be a good idea though.


----------



## skc

darkhorse70 said:


> Hey SKC, recently biught a 4k screen for my setup. Its bigger then all my screens but no where near a tv size.
> 
> That would be a good idea though.




Which model did you get? How did you find it overall? Is it a practical replacement for multiple monitors?

Thanks


----------



## darkhorse70

The model is QNIX (Korean). 

I think its 27 inch, however I use it as my main screen with one chart plus the DOM, T&S and some times a 5 min chart.

You can tell its much better than an ordinary screen. Not sure if it automatically runs at its peak performance or if I need 2 graphic cards for it...

As far as getting a tv sized one and trying to make out the detail, I guess it could be a hit or miss depending on your eyes etc  Sounds like a good idea though. Ill ask my brother tonight since he loves his computer stuff.


----------



## skc

darkhorse70 said:


> The model is QNIX (Korean).
> 
> I think its 27 inch, however I use it as my main screen with one chart plus the DOM, T&S and some times a 5 min chart.
> 
> You can tell its much better than an ordinary screen. Not sure if it automatically runs at its peak performance or if I need 2 graphic cards for it...
> 
> As far as getting a tv sized one and trying to make out the detail, I guess it could be a hit or miss depending on your eyes etc  Sounds like a good idea though. Ill ask my brother tonight since he loves his computer stuff.




Thanks. Don't worry about asking your Bro... found plenty of good reviews on Youtube.

Here's one I am looking at...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o553bTyFElQ


----------



## darkhorse70

Looks cool SKC, apparently my bro hasn't even configured the comp to run on 4K yet.

So ill give you an update on graphics soon.


----------



## Oscoff

jono1887 said:


> does productivity actually increase with the number of monitors you have?




I'm doing fine with a 15" MacBook Pro 

Every trader has their method in their madness but my system could run on a $300 cheapie from JB HiFi.

Cheers Oscoff


----------



## skc

skc said:


> Thanks. Don't worry about asking your Bro... found plenty of good reviews on Youtube.
> 
> Here's one I am looking at...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o553bTyFElQ




So I did end up buying this 40 inch UHD monitor. http://www.philips.com.au/c-p/BDM4065UC_75/brilliance-led-backlit-lcd-display

Here are some random thoughts.

1. This is now my current set up. Basically I have the 40in in the middle, and a 24" 1920x1080 screen to the left in portrait. That's the equivalent of 5 full HD (1080 x 1920) screen for my screen real estate.. which is plenty. 




2. I went with a GeForce GTX960 graphics card... which is one of the cheapest card that supports 4K resolution @ 60 Hz, using displayPort 2.0. If you ever choose a 4K screen, make sure your graphics card is up to the task @ 60Hz. You will notice a lag at 30Hz.

3. I have put Excel on the screen for reference... you can see that the 40" screen fits 94 rows and 59 columns when Excel is maximised. The fonts on both screens are the same size, but you'd notice that things are smaller on the 40" than the 24" screen. 

4. I have it set up about 70cm away from me. At that distance, a 10pt font size (using Excel as example) is about the smallest that is viewable without me having to lean forward. Words and numbers on the far edges of the screen are slightly more difficult to read because of the increased distance. They are still readable... but requires an extra micro second or two for my eyes to really focus and read it.

5. It takes a long time to set up the screen in terms of where I put everything. A watchlist near the centre of the screen is viewed a lot more frequently and easily than anything placed near the edges of the screen. So screen setup becomes quite important. I probably spent 2-3 weeks moving everything around and I am still not 100% happy with it all.

6. For trading, the benefit of this massive screen is probably limited. Yes you get a lot more pixels so you can fit a lot more on the screens... but the peripherals are not as easily legible, and I ended up putting things that are less frequently viewed there. So really those things could be placed behind the main windows without too many issues. A bank of 3 screens, with the two outer screens angled towards the middle, would actually offer better viewing angles. 

In summary... I have no complaints about the screen itself, but the benefit of all those extra pixels is rather limited. And for the same price, you could instead invest in 3-5 full HD screen and some decent monitor stands and get the same screen real estate.


----------



## Modest

Recently picked up a great value monitor stand from Officeworks and an additional monitor. 

Trading on 2 x 24" monitors now.

The other big upgrade that is probably no.1 improvement is swapping out the mechanical hard drive for an SSD, blazingly fast now.


----------



## avion

Has anyone used LCD 4K TV as a PC monitor? Say 50 inch or so. We are only displaying a candles in a chart, i do not need visual perfection. Couple of these would be relatively cheap and with two video cards capable of driving them you would have lot of charting real estate. I am constantly running out space despite running 4 monitors with 30 inch in the middle.


----------



## artist

skc said:


> 4. I have it set up about 70cm away from me. At that distance, a 10pt font size (using Excel as example) is about the smallest that is viewable without me having to lean forward. Words and numbers on the far edges of the screen are slightly _more difficult to read because of the increased distance. They are still readable... *but requires an extra micro second or two for my eyes to really focus and read it.*_
> 
> 
> 
> *This will become more of a problem as you get to the age of needing reading glasses (if you haven't already).*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. For trading, the benefit of this massive screen is probably limited.... but the peripherals are not as easily legible, and I ended up putting things that are less frequently viewed there. . . .  *A bank of 3 screens, with the two outer screens angled towards the middle, would actually offer better viewing angles.*
> 
> In summary... I have no complaints about the screen itself, but the benefit of all those extra pixels is rather limited. And for the same price, you could_* instead invest in 3-5 full HD screen and some decent monitor stands*_ and get the same screen real estate.




I only saw this post today, so too late to be of help before you made your purchase skc.  The visual ergonomics pdf at https://www.worksafe.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0006/83067/guide-ergo-comp-workstations.pdf gives explanations and images, in particular Fig. 4 on Page 8 and Fig. 6 on Page 11.


----------



## Roller_1

what sort of computer/ laptops do people run for amibroker backtesting and for doing MCS with amiboker. My current set up is too slow its painful. just want an efficient laptop set up i think.. 

cheers


----------



## CanOz

Roller_1 said:


> what sort of computer/ laptops do people run for amibroker backtesting and for doing MCS with amiboker. My current set up is too slow its painful. just want an efficient laptop set up i think..
> 
> cheers




Good question Trent....I'm running an i5 at the moment and its too slow as well. Its 32 bit with 8mb of Ram and an HDD. I'm upgrading to an i7 with a 64 bit OS, 8 mb Ram and at least a 256 gb SSD. I'm just trying to future proof more than anything, but it will handle all the back-tests i can throw at it...


----------



## captain black

Roller_1 said:


> what sort of computer/ laptops do people run for amibroker backtesting and for doing MCS with amiboker. My current set up is too slow its painful. just want an efficient laptop set up i think..
> 
> cheers




This article is a few years old now, might be an updated post by TJ on the mailing list.

http://www.amibroker.com/kb/2011/10/25/recommended-hardwaresoftware-for-amibroker/

Certainly use an SSD nowadays, they're very reliable and prices are good now. For a laptop I'd look at an I7, SSD, 8GB RAM.


----------



## CanOz

captain black said:


> This article is a few years old now, might be an updated post by TJ on the mailing list.
> 
> http://www.amibroker.com/kb/2011/10/25/recommended-hardwaresoftware-for-amibroker/
> 
> Certainly use an SSD nowadays, they're very reliable and prices are good now. For a laptop I'd look at an I7, SSD, 8GB RAM.




Thanks Captain, good to see ya around. The stock standard business machines (I'm choosing between a Dell XPS and a Lenovo X1 Carbon) don't seem to come with much more than 8 gb of ram, and its all SS from what i've seen, so i guess it must be enough or the software can't use anymore than that anyway? Anyway, i'd reckon you'd be a superuser, so Trent and I will get some good mileage from your


----------



## Roller_1

thanks for that guys will check it out..


----------



## fiftyeight

Looking for a new PC

My MacBook + second screen is great for site and travel but I want something a bit better for home.

I use NT and a few associated programs and thinking of up grading to 4 screens. Surely more screens will increase my trading ability 

Dell XPS X8900, has been suggested else where, does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?

Or any deals on PC, screens or stands. Maybe wait a but closer to EOFY


----------



## skc

fiftyeight said:


> Looking for a new PC
> 
> My MacBook + second screen is great for site and travel but I want something a bit better for home.
> 
> I use NT and a few associated programs and thinking of up grading to 4 screens. Surely more screens will increase my trading ability
> 
> Dell XPS X8900, has been suggested else where, does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Or any deals on PC, screens or stands. Maybe wait a but closer to EOFY




You need SSD. It will really improve performance.


----------



## Klogg

fiftyeight said:


> Looking for a new PC
> 
> My MacBook + second screen is great for site and travel but I want something a bit better for home.
> 
> I use NT and a few associated programs and thinking of up grading to 4 screens. Surely more screens will increase my trading ability
> 
> Dell XPS X8900, has been suggested else where, does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Or any deals on PC, screens or stands. Maybe wait a but closer to EOFY




As SKC says, SSD is a must.

I would also consider:
- Quality of items on each screen. With 4 screens, it's likely you'll want 2 dedicated GPUs. Whilst you're not gaming, it will prevent 1 GPU getting thrashed all the time. (Note: GPUs are quite expensive)
- CPU: I'm not sure how many processes you'll be running, but if there are more than 2 CPU intensive processes, I'd consider an i7 quad core, as it supports hyper-threading (2 threads per core)
- 2 separate SSDs: Provided the tower size you buy can house them, you can run the O/S on one SSD, the other apps on another. It does provide some performance benefit, but not huge.
- Internet connection: Desktops don't usually come with a wireless card, and if they do they're not great. I'd wire the connection given you'll be trading.


You probably don't need some of these items, but always good to think about it.


Also, you may be better off picking custom parts and getting the machine built - if you feel up to the task. I just ordered a machine from Scorptec and they were very good.


----------



## pixel

Klogg said:


> As SKC says, SSD is a must.



I have gone for 8 and 12 GB of RAM and conventional disk drives. Find it sufficient for everything I do. And I'm not a gamer, so the i5 chip works perfectly for me as well.



> You probably don't need some of these items, but always good to think about it.
> 
> Also, you may be better off picking custom parts and getting the machine built - if you feel up to the task. I just ordered a machine from Scorptec and they were very good.




Agree with that. I have all my desktop boxes custom-built. Very happy with PLE (in Perth), who, I believe, have also a franchise in Melbourne.


----------



## JJZ

Don't forget some kind of backup system. 

I used shadow-protect and background backup to USB, highly recommend it. Backing up to the cloud would be even better in the event of a fire or something catastrophic. 

JJZ


----------



## CanOz

From my POV, i like to try and 'future proof' as much as possible when i buy or build a new machine. I'm no expert by any stretch but i like the best quality, fastest gear thats already proven. 

I would suggest an i7, proven reliable processor (takes a little research)
Defineltly 64 bit and i like 16 gb of ram
An ssd is very handy for fast start ups, my machine is 3 years old now and it starts in less than a minute, it has a 500 gb SSD but i'll add another in the next year i think. 
Make sure you allow room for graphics cards, so PCIe slots are handy

A good quiet, dust proof case is good too, i like CoolerMaster

I need to add a UPS this year too.


----------



## pixel

JJZ said:


> Don't forget some kind of backup system.
> 
> I used shadow-protect and background backup to USB, highly recommend it. Backing up to the cloud would be even better in the event of a fire or something catastrophic.
> 
> JJZ




In addition to having two computers, connected by cable, I use a 2TB WD Elements for data backup. 

Because of privacy concerns, I avoid anybody's clouds. It's not a question of IF, but merely WHEN the first lot will be hacked and client data compromised. Reading the fine print of Micro$oft's T&C, I am also appalled by the fact that they allow themselves to analyse my data to sell a "profile" to their clients for target advertising.
By comparison, the 1984 Big Brother was a rank amateur. 

PS re UPS: If I could go off-grid aith Solar and battery, I'd save the money for a UPS and put it into the battery instead. Last time we lost power, the phone towers in our suburb were also knocked out.


----------



## fiftyeight

Some great advice

Looks like most people seem to be leaning towards building or getting something built. I am not in a huge rush so might research building my own if there is enough of a saving.

Will take a few of the specs given and have a look on google to see what price I am looking at. 

May also stop in to PLE in Perth next week while I am home


----------



## SuperGlue

skc said:


> You need SSD. It will really improve performance.






CanOz said:


> An ssd is very handy for fast start ups, my machine is 3 years old now and it starts in less than a minute, it has a 500 gb SSD but i'll add another in the next year i think.




Agree with the SSD.

Replace my 5 yr old HP i7 laptop with a 500g SSD, perform like brand new, fan doesn't come on as often.
Previously takes 4 minute just to start up.
I reckon lots of people will be dusting their old computer & replace with SSD. Watch out Intel & AMD.

Got a USB powered monitor as a second screen, though I don't use it often.

https://www.asus.com/au/Monitors/MB168BPlus/


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

SuperGlue said:


> I reckon lots of people will be dusting their old computer & replace with SSD. Watch out Intel & AMD.




SSD is Solid State Drive, the hard drive. It has nothing to do with the processor(Intel & AMD should be fairly safe  ). It just loads things faster than traditional hard drives because there are no moving parts, hence the faster load times  It's basically like a giant USB thumb drive. 

Much better, although not for the reboot-and-put-the-kettle on people, as they've restarted by the time you get off your seat


----------



## SuperGlue

SuperGlue said:


> I reckon lots of people will be dusting their old computer & replace with SSD. Watch out Intel & AMD.




What I meant was sales of Intel & AMD cpu, motherboard, etc. won't look good now & the future.
Hopefully I don't have to get a new computer for the next 2 to 3 years.

Now my missus wants me to SSD her old computer.
I have SSD my sister's fairly new computer too, so you can see the chain reaction.

I did a quick search after your post Thingy Majiggy, looks like it has already happened.

"Intel to cut 12,000 staff as PC sales collapse"
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-04/20/intel-cuts-12000-jobs


----------



## SuperGlue

Hold everything. 

Before you upgrade your computer , try IBM - Quantum computer.

*ANYONE CAN TRY IBM'S POWERFUL QUANTUM COMPUTER*
IBM on Wednesday opened its quantum computer processor to anyone who wants to try what is expected to be a new kind of computing with enormously improved power and speed.

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/59816-anyone-can-try-ibm's-powerful-quantum-computer.html


Now all we need is superfast internet speed.


----------

